# wmplayer.exe missing but windows media player still works....



## nahog99 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok so this is just VERY strange to me and i cant figure it out. I was lookin through my start bar to bring up WMP(even though i hardly use it) and i couldnt find it there. So i decided to look in the program file(thought maybe i deleted it from the start bar.) and wmplayer.exe wasnt there. So then i did a search for Window Media Player on the C drive. Well it found the Windows Media Player folder in the program files along with a help folder. Also it found two shortcuts for WMP both in the "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\" folder, which if that was true wouldnt the shortcut show up in my start bar? It doesnt. Not only that but if i follow this shortcut it brings up WMP and its workin just fine, however, this is the shortcut target: "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe" /prefetch:1 Now, if that is the target, and it Clearly finds the file since WMP works as i said, then why the hell can i not see that file in the Windows Media Player program file? Not only that but if i do a search for "wmplayer.exe" no results are found. How is that possible being that the shortcut(which works) points to wmplayer.exe and opens WMP.... This Really confuses me being that the program works yet i cant find it anywhere... Any help would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. im using WMP 11


----------

